# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Why did this shrimp kill its tank mate?

## AquaticQuotient.com

Dave Wolfenden advises a reader on why a Blood shrimp may have made a meal of a smaller tank mate.

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

